# i5 3570k overclocking? noob here help :c



## pastelsoda (May 22, 2012)

Hey guys, I never actually overclocked ever before, I'm curious how to overclock my cpu. I have i5-3570k with Gigabyte z77x-ud5h. Im running antec 620 Liquid cooler currently. Now I'm curious how do you overclock :0


----------



## claptonman (May 22, 2012)

Download a temp program like HWmonitor or coretemp. Then download Prime95.

Go into your BIOS and disable speedstep. I'm not sure of the other Intel features you disable.

Find your multiplier. If intel boards are like AMD boards, it'll be under MIT. Find your multiplier, probably the first one on top that is on auto. Change it until its at 3.5ghz. Save change, exit.

In windows, open the temp program and prime95. Start Prime95, it'll stress test your CPU. Do that for 20 minutes without doing anything else on the computer. If it is stable and doesn't blue screen or give a warning/issue, (Which is won't at 3.5ghz) start all over. Bump it up to 3.6ghz. Repeat until it fails prime95 or until its at a level that you want. If it fails and you want to go higher, given your temps are good, then you'll have to bump up the voltage one step at a time.


----------



## pastelsoda (May 22, 2012)

so if i go up to 4.2ghz withought any problem can i stop there withought messsing with my voltage? I kinda want to get to 4.2.


----------



## claptonman (May 22, 2012)

Do what I said to do. Keep bumping it up one at a time until it blue screens or prime95 says there was a failure or warning. If you get to 4.2ghz, then good for you. If it fails before you get to 4.2ghz, then I would not recommend to keep it running without bumping up the voltage. In my experience, I could only get up .7ghz.

You could also just change your voltage settings from auto to normal. It may run a little hotter, but it may give you a little more stability.

Oh, and once you reach your max/limit, run prime95 for a minimum of 4 hours, checking temps and if anything failed/gave a warning.


----------



## pastelsoda (May 22, 2012)

alright thanks  right now i got to 3.8 from step by step, running at 57, how much hotter can it get? within a safe range.

Also which test should I do? There seem to be 3 different type of test I can run

Small FFTs

In-place large FFTs

blend test

So far I been doing it on blend since thats what it was on when I started the program


----------



## claptonman (May 22, 2012)

I wouldn't like it getting above 70c for Intel. Would get worried if it gets to 80c. Your temps are pretty good.

And I always run the first test, the blend one.


----------



## pastelsoda (May 22, 2012)

alright thanks a lot!  been a great help :>


----------

